# Experiencing lag using three finger drag with Apple Magic Trackpad



## Prez Cannady (Oct 11, 2017)

Not sure if this should go here or in Xorg.conf, but seeing as I don't *have* `xorg.conf` configured anywhere, I'll try here first.

*Issue*

When attempting to drag a window, there is a noticeable lag between executing the three finger gesture and the cursor taking hold of the window.  Similarly, there is a lag between ending the gesture and the cursor releasing the window.  There is no lag in dragging or releasing with a standard mouse.

*System*


Host
iMac 14,2 (A1419), 32 GB memory, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780M w/ 4096 MB vRAM
VirtualBox 5.1.28

Guest
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE r321309
`latest` channel enabled
virtualbox-guest-additions-5.1.28 installed


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

Prez Cannady said:


> When attempting to drag a window, there is a noticeable lag between executing the three finger gesture and the cursor taking hold of the window. Similarly, there is a lag between ending the gesture and the cursor releasing the window. There is no lag in dragging or releasing with a standard mouse.


I'd say this issue is either with MacOS itself or with the Mac version of VirtualBox. I doubt the guest OS has anything to do with it. A guest VM only 'sees' a standard PS/2 or USB mouse.


----------

